# NVIDIA 'Fermi', Tesla Board Pictured in Greater Detail, Non-Functional Dummy Unveiled



## btarunr (Oct 1, 2009)

Unveiled at the footnote of the GPU Technology Conference 2009, by none other than NVIDIA CEO Jen-Hsun Huang, NVIDIA's Fermi architecture looks promising, at least in the field of GPGPU, which was extensively discussed upon in his address. The first reference board based on NVIDIA's newest 'GT300' GPU is a Tesla HPC processor card, which quickly became the face of the Fermi architecture. Singapore HardwareZone, and PCPop caught some of the first closeup pictures of the Tesla accelerator, and the GPU's BGA itself. Decked in a dash of chrome, the Tesla HPC processor card isn't particularly long, instead a great deal of compacting by its designers is evident. It draws power from one 8-pin, and 6-pin PCI-E power connectors, which aren't located next to each other. The cooler's blower also draws air from openings in the PCB, and a backplate further cools the GPU (and possibly other components located) from behind. From the looks of it, the GPU package itself isn't larger than that of the GT200 or its predecessor, the G80. Looks like NVIDIA is ready with a working prototype against all odds, after all, doesn't it? Not quite. On close inspection of the PCB, it doesn't look like a working sample. Components that are expected to have pins protruding soldered on the other side, don't have them, and the PCB seems to be abruptly ending. Perhaps it's only a dummy made to display at GTC, and give an indication of how the card ends up looking like. In other words, it doesn't look like NVIDIA has a working prototype/sample of the card they intended to have displayed the other day.



 

 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 1, 2009)

Why do I get a feeling nVidia has forgotten about us PC gamers? nothing but Tesla news coming from their mouths... c'mon nVidia, we are the ones who put you in the position you're at now, don't ignore us... :shadedshu


----------



## R_1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Man, there are some unbelievably stupid things in the picture 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 1, 2009)

is it just me or did they cut off a piece of the card to make it look shorter

maybe they redesigned everything i don know


----------



## jaredpace (Oct 1, 2009)

cut off, it's a fake


----------



## Onderon (Oct 1, 2009)

for me it looks classy and remember they have quadro/cuda/normal models, and yes they have us in mind, they all will be the same but the cuda ones will have up to 8 Gbs of ram and the consumer models will have up to 2, on another thought that pin placement kind of sucks why have on on the side and the other on the back?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks really nice. I wish all cards looked as kool as that one.


----------



## Onderon (Oct 1, 2009)

if my memory serves me well there have been other teslas/quadro cards that had chrome finish, but man i would love to have one of those in my rig

Edit: @15th Warlock: according to the site and a pic thats posted there "NVIDIA CEO and Co-Founder, Jen-Hsun Hunag proudly showing off the new GT300 based graphics card whose architecture is codenamed Fermi and will be the base for all new GeForce, Quadro and Tesla class products coming in the near future." its going to be the base of all the new card


----------



## btarunr (Oct 1, 2009)

Indeed it is a non-functional / dummy, used only to show off what the final product should look like. That's one reason why NVIDIA did not publish any press pictures of that card in its PR material, only a low-def video of Huang calling it "a puppy based on the Fermi architecture".

Think of it as one of those dummies you find at mobile phone stores, of unreleased phones, etc.


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 1, 2009)

jaredpace said:


> cut off, it's a fake


The source is real, but this just shows that nVidia does not even have a working sample to show.:shadedshu


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 1, 2009)

nvidiotic display


----------



## Onderon (Oct 1, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> nvidiotic display



ati fanboy? let's ignore. 

@zubasa: considering they have a december relase window, they better make miracles for this to happen if all the rumors are true. For me i just need some bench and price and im sold.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 1, 2009)

I like the look of the heatsink, the chrome looks really sexy, too bad it will be covered up by stickers by most manufacturers, or probably not even make it to the final product...

Clearly this isn't a working product, the SLI connector is blocked by the backplate, and the PCI-E power connectors don't line up with the spot on the actual board.

And I pray to God that they don't actually put the PCI-E Power connectors in those locations.  It is stupid to have an 8-pin on the back, and another 6-pin on the side like that.  Put them both on the same side!  That is the most retarded thing I've ever seen...



Zubasa said:


> The source is real, but this just shows that nVidia does not even have a working sample to show.:shadedshu



Or at least they don't have a working sample that looks good enough to show.  I'm willing to bet they have at least a few working samples, but I bet they look like ass.  Refining the looks is one of the last steps in the processes, and we are a while away from seeing a finished product hit the market.


----------



## R_1 (Oct 1, 2009)

No offence man, but part of the PCB is cut off.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 1, 2009)

15th Warlock said:


> Why do I get a feeling nVidia has forgotten about us PC gamers? nothing but Tesla news coming from their mouths... c'mon nVidia, we are the ones who put you in the position you're at now, don't ignore us... :shadedshu



I think they know their cards will compete with the Cypress but they want to grab a broader market. They want gamers to Quattro users to all have 1 card. Is it the smartest strategy...Time will tell


----------



## R_1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Some interesting stuff here .


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 1, 2009)

mmm... shiny..


----------



## happita (Oct 1, 2009)

Onderon said:


> ati fanboy? let's ignore.
> 
> @zubasa: considering they have a december relase window, they better make miracles for this to happen if all the rumors are true. For me i just need some bench and price and im sold.



You shouldn't call veterans here with 5000+ posts here "fanboys". It shows just how little you know with your outstanding 17 total posts and joining this community for a whole month.

I'm really looking forward to what Nvidia has to offer in this generation. I do agree that this is a pathetic PR attempt to make nvidia FANBOYS drool over something that doesn't have any official specs to speak about.


----------



## amschip (Oct 1, 2009)

Well It brings the question of with which card they rendered the bugatti picture shown during jensen presentation fudzilla mentioned then...?


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 1, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> And I pray to God that they don't actually put the PCI-E Power connectors in those locations.  It is stupid to have an 8-pin on the back, and another 6-pin on the side like that.  Put them both on the same side!  That is the most retarded thing I've ever seen...



I didn't even notice the 6-pin, I thought it was only going to use one 8-pin connector and give you the option of running the cable on the front or side of the card. Now that I see that way it does look retarded. 
---------
I like the shiny look of the cooler , they should put the shiny part on top of the card so that it reflects off your sweet hardware.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 1, 2009)

1 six pin connector = awesome

But card is clearly fake and just for show.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 1, 2009)

In my bottom drawer I have a non-functional demo of the GT400 "Einstein".

:shadedshu



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> 1 six pin connector = awesome.



Add picture 1 with picture 3 =  2 connectors!


----------



## lism (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd like where this is going in Q1 2010.

Too much of an expensive card, and Ati holding the market with DX11 and the fastest DX11 Single GPU. Not to mention that producing a GPU with over 3 billion transistors is expensive.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Oct 1, 2009)

happita said:


> You shouldn't call veterans here with 5000+ posts here "fanboys". It shows just how little you know with your outstanding 17 total posts and joining this community for a whole month.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to what Nvidia has to offer in this generation. I do agree that this is a pathetic PR attempt to make nvidia FANBOYS drool over something that doesn't have any official specs to speak about.



That's exactly right.
Onderon, learn to spam like them before calling them fanboys.


----------



## MAC292OH10 (Oct 1, 2009)

would love to see how these fast these crunch *Weather Research & Forecasting simulations*....


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 1, 2009)

happita said:


> You shouldn't call veterans here with 5000+ posts here "fanboys". It shows just how little you know with your outstanding 17 total posts and joining this community for a whole month.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to what Nvidia has to offer in this generation. I do agree that this is a pathetic PR attempt to make nvidia FANBOYS drool over something that doesn't have any official specs to speak about.



Post counts and length of time here mean nothing, it is the quality of the post that matters.  And frankly both sucked in that department.  Though I'd take the post telling us to ignore the fanboy with a little decent on-topic information over the purely fanboyish post any day.

And with the exception of bta, I have the largest postcount in this thread, and I've been here the longest, if that really matters to you, and I'll tell you IRA's post was very fanboyish and very trollish.  But I'm sure he meant it more in a joking manner than a trollish/fanboyish manner.

And of course it is a PR stunt, that is exactly what these types of things are, ATi had bunches of them before the RV870 release, it is how the game works.

And there are offical specs, they came out yesterday.


----------



## Hunt3r (Oct 1, 2009)

Stupid .. it will still be expensive


----------



## a111087 (Oct 1, 2009)

it seems to me that nvidia just shows off this dummy, so people would look away from new Ati cards.  it's like showing even bigger bone to a dog, so the dog will forget about all the other bones she already has. and the dog will stare at the bigger bone, even though she can't have it, yet. 
Nvidia is just saying "look this way geeks, we have something tasty for you if you will not spend your money on ATi cards, it can be yours REALLY soon, so just hold on! just a little more!"
I don't blame them, it's a good tactic from a a business point


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 1, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Post counts and length of time here mean nothing, it is the quality of the post that matters.  And frankly both sucked in that department.  Though I'd take the post telling us to ignore the fanboy with a little decent on-topic information over the purely fanboyish post any day.
> 
> And with the exception of bta, I have the largest postcount in this thread, and I've been here the longest, if that really matters to you, and I'll tell you IRA's post was very fanboyish and very trollish.  But I'm sure he meant it more in a joking manner than a trollish/fanboyish manner.
> 
> ...



I realise things are taken more seriously than they need to be at times in these threads so maybe ill excuse myself.


----------



## Binge (Oct 2, 2009)

a111087 said:


> it seems to me that nvidia just shows off this dummy, so people would look away from new Ati cards.  it's like showing even bigger bone to a dog, so the dog will forget about all the other bones she already has. and the dog will stare at the bigger bone, even though she can't have it, yet.
> Nvidia is just saying "look this way geeks, we have something tasty for you if you will not spend your money on ATi cards, it can be yours REALLY soon, so just hold on! just a little more!"
> I don't blame them, it's a good tactic from a a business point



What other perspective is there for them?  As long as they deliver a functioning product to the end user their business is sound.  As an example would you have liked a poster with the card's picture on it or a life-sized model?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 2, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> And with the exception of bta, I have the largest postcount in this thread, and I've been here the longest, if that really matters to you, and I'll tell you IRA's post was very fanboyish and very trollish.  But I'm sure he meant it more in a joking manner than a trollish/fanboyish manner.
> .



Actually, I've been here the longest, and I also think he was joking  

Can't brag about my post count though


----------



## a111087 (Oct 2, 2009)

Binge said:


> What other perspective is there for them?  As long as they deliver a functioning product to the end user their business is sound.  As an example would you have liked a poster with the card's picture on it or a life-sized model?



like i said, i don't blame them, it was a good move for them


----------



## LaidLawJones (Oct 2, 2009)

So when is this card supposed to be out? By out, I mean in the stores and ready for purchase.

Is team green really going to give ATI the entire holiday season with no direct competition? If they are, what a gift.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 2, 2009)

R_1 said:


> No offence man, but part of the PCB is cut off.



Just what i was thinking you see the 8 pin connector and it looks like 4 pins of the 6 pin pci-e connector have been cut off lol.  And then the just stuck the plastic parts of the PCI-e connectors were they thought was good lol.


----------



## Onderon (Oct 2, 2009)

happita said:


> You shouldn't call veterans here with 5000+ posts here "fanboys". It shows just how little you know with your outstanding 17 total posts and joining this community for a whole month.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to what Nvidia has to offer in this generation. I do agree that this is a pathetic PR attempt to make nvidia FANBOYS drool over something that doesn't have any official specs to speak about.





pr0n Inspector said:


> That's exactly right.
> Onderon, learn to spam like them before calling them fanboys.



 (Escuse me ppl but im not spamming and my post coun't doesn't matter, im not going to say anything to you, but IF you read his post that was "NVIDIOTIC Display" that was my conclussion. Im not starting a flame war nor looking for trools. was just my comment. Pd. try to read my other post then judge me ) may be Obviated by others

 yes it was a great move by them but the price have to be agressive, yeah massive cruncher it will be, but as times goes more ppl want more "bang for the buck" and they have to remember that some or most of the ppl won't use the all the cuda capacities and will just want raw graphic power. Some espaculation say that having a bigger proccesor, a bigger memory interface and a multy layer PCB they say the price it's going to round 400-500 $.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 2, 2009)

lol, this is just cheap. they wont even design the dummy right


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome, big waitin for Nvidia to show something.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Nvidia reps. were asked about the chrome accent and they responded with, "We gotcha Chrome Package.  We gotcha Woodgrain. We gotcha spinner fan that keeps spinning when your computer turns off."


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 2, 2009)

Unfortunately the speculation behind the 2% yield rates may be true... this is baaaaaddddddd.. 

(secretly proclaiming victory).


----------



## shevanel (Oct 2, 2009)

"Nvidia seems to be gearing the world up for this. The mantra they keep chanting is that “graphics performance isn’t enough anymore.” Compute really matters a whole heckuva lot, they tell us. This sounds like PR code for “the card is going to be 50% more expensive than the competition and not 50% faster in games, so please place as much importance on GPU compute apps as possible so we look like a better value.”


----------



## n-ster (Oct 2, 2009)

nvm look at newtekies post
Seriously cut off the PCB? LOL

Did you know the new Micro GPU, the GT500 due for 2015, is going to look like:http://img.techpowerup.org/091002/lol363.jpg


----------



## aj28 (Oct 2, 2009)

MAC292OH10 said:


> would love to see how these fast these crunch *Weather Research & Forecasting simulations*....



Wouldn't be surprised if those are the type of benchmarks we begin to see from nVidia as the PR stuff rolls on. Problem is, those aren't GeForce numbers, they're Quadro numbers. Hell, even most Quadro customers don't care about that stuff... Unless they roll this chip immediately to the GPGPU crowd (which doesn't actually exist yet), they're going to have issues marketing this thing.



newtekie1 said:


> And there are offical specs, they came out yesterday.



The specs being released right now don't mean much. It can have as many cores as it wants, 'cause for all we know the thing could run at 200Mhz. Even nVidia doesn't have _those_ numbers yet...



shevanel said:


> This sounds like PR code for the card is going to be 50% more expensive than the competition and not 50% faster in games, so please place as much importance on GPU compute apps as possible so we look like a better value.



For all the interest the community has shown, gamers don't care about GPGPU. Not enough to open their wallets for it anyway... If a card they already own supports it, yeah, maybe they'll fold in their spare time, but no one is going to go out and buy a GPU (or pay extra for one) because it has those types of capabilities. It's nonsense...

What we need is a G92 successor and a new Intel chipset.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, I suggest this as a read http://www.semiaccurate.com/2009/10/01/nvidia-fakes-fermi-boards-gtc/


----------



## lism (Oct 2, 2009)

There's more market into a Quaddro or FireGL type of card then plain Geforce's or Radeons.

Did you know the hardware thats in a Quaddro or FireGL is exactly the same except for the GUID of the card itself? These cards are basicly sold for like 1000 to 2000$ in avg because there's pretty much better support on drivers then a regular 3D card. Maybe nvidia is depening on this type of modelling-market, instead of Gamers. 

I guess there's where the big money is, and there will be a shrinked version of this card that has a Gamers-stamp on it. On the other hand, Nvidia was pretty much lowzy back in the DX 10.1 age, and rebranding 8x00 series into 9x00 or GT200 etc. I think Ati was the more innovativer team this time and nvidia is going to pay for this.

Untill Q1, Ati holds pretty much the market, esp when christmass is coming


----------



## Nightcover (Oct 2, 2009)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, I suggest this as a read http://www.semiaccurate.com/2009/10/01/nvidia-fakes-fermi-boards-gtc/



Ok, I'll suggest people don't read that.

It's by Charlie.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 2, 2009)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, I suggest this as a read http://www.semiaccurate.com/2009/10/01/nvidia-fakes-fermi-boards-gtc/



We pretty much tipped him off. Oh wait..his community spotted it too.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Oct 2, 2009)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, I suggest this as a read http://www.semiretarded.com/2009/10/01/nvidia-fakes-fermi-boards-gtc/



Charlie Demerjian's a f--ktard. Save your brain cells, don't read his bullshit.


----------



## Beowulf (Oct 2, 2009)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Charlie Demerjian's a f--ktard. Save your brain cells, don't read his bullshit.



He might have a grudge against nVidia, but the things he brings up in the article are not false. So yes, read it and make up your own mind about it.

To me this certainly makes nvidia a company im less inclined to deal with. And these cards are about 5+months out anyway, so this is just a poor attempt at ruining DAAMITs party. :shadedshu


----------



## ZoneDymo (Oct 2, 2009)

Makes me wonder what Nvidia is thinking.
Why release a dummy model that looks like this, when we all know this is nothing like the final design?


----------



## inferKNOX (Oct 2, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Nvidia reps. were asked about the chrome accent and they responded with, "We gotcha Chrome Package.  We gotcha Woodgrain. We gotcha spinner fan that keeps spinning when your computer turns off."


Lol, classic! 

Wow, the saying's really true, huh? The bigger they are, the harder they fall (ie, the bigger the co. & GPU size in this case)!:shadedshu


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Oct 2, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> He might have a grudge against nVidia, but the things he brings up in the article are not false. So yes, read it and make up your own mind about it.
> 
> To me this certainly makes nvidia a company im less inclined to deal with. And these cards are about 5+months out anyway, so this is just a poor attempt at ruining DAAMITs party. :shadedshu



No do not read it. Read this thread.


----------



## Beowulf (Oct 2, 2009)

pr0n Inspector said:


> No do not read it. Read this thread.



I have read both, and you should too.

Are you telling me this isnt a fake card?
If so read charlies article, or at least just look at the pictures and judge for yourself.


----------



## inferKNOX (Oct 2, 2009)

lol, your guys bickering has made me wanna read it, just to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Beowulf (Oct 2, 2009)

inferKNOX said:


> lol, your guys bickering has made me wanna read it, just to see what all the fuss is about.



Sorry, I'll stop now then


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Oct 2, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> I have read both, and you should too.
> 
> Are you telling me this isnt a fake card?
> If so read charlies article, or at least just look at the pictures and judge for yourself.



Because this thread already tells us it's a fake card. There is no need to knowingly torture your brain.


----------



## Beowulf (Oct 2, 2009)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Because this thread already tells us it's a fake card. There is no need to knowingly torture your brain.



You're right, just look at the close-ups instead and skip the text


----------



## inferKNOX (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, I haven't read the rest of it yet, but when I saw the cut PCB, I thought just what he said here: 





> WHAT DO YOU do when have a major conference planned to introduce a card, but you don't have a card? You fake it, and Nvidia did just that.


----------



## Meizuman (Oct 2, 2009)

Nvidia's Share Price Chart


EDIT: The reason for the above is Nvidia's bad situation on chipsets, there will be no i7 / i5 chipsets (no licenses to use DMI), and AMD's own chips (700 series) are selling better than Nvidia offerings.


----------



## Beowulf (Oct 2, 2009)

inferKNOX said:


> Well, I haven't read the rest of it yet, but when I saw the cut PCB, I thought just what he said here:



Yeah, at least they could have waited until they actually had a working card, able to run a few demos. I guess thats not part of the good ethics book at nVidia HQ. 
They seem to take consumers and enthusiast for idiots, and I dont like being played with like this. 
I hope this will come round and bite them in the ass, just enough for them to think twice before pulling something like this again.


----------



## inferKNOX (Oct 2, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> Yeah, at least they could have waited until they actually had a working card, able to run a few demos. I guess thats not part of the good ethics book at nVidia HQ.
> They seem to take consumers and enthusiast for idiots, and I dont like being played with like this.
> I hope this will come round and bite them in the ass, just enough for them to think twice before pulling something like this again.



I was thinking more along the lines of them having scheduled this, expecting to have something, then failing to produce and trying to save face by making a fake so that they don't have to postpone.
A really really stupid move IMO, even greedy one could say, to steal ATi's spotlight.:shadedshu
They should have rescheduled. My respect for nV had gone down quite a bit today. I they can falsify this, then it shows they don't feel sensitive to outrage in the face of profits.
Anyway, let me not say too much in case I come under fire by nV supporters that would defend even this.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think charlies article is good,how the hell can nvidia show that card and expect not to get ridiculed.What he says in that post is 100% true,only nvidia fanboys will refuse to believe it.


----------



## Imsochobo (Oct 2, 2009)

cant say else than.

And let me see those cards so i can buy some CF love again!(Price drops due to nvidia release)


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 2, 2009)

Funny stuff! I bet they are upset about ATi hitting DX11 before them let alone 10.1


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 2, 2009)

If there's one thing this industry has taught us, it's to wait for a functional prototype.

We all remember the HD 2900 XT.

Could the G300 be Nvidia's R600?  Hot, heavy, and with not much better performance, costing far, far too much?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 2, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> He might have a grudge against nVidia, but the things he brings up in the article are not false. So yes, read it and make up your own mind about it.
> 
> To me this certainly makes nvidia a company im less inclined to deal with. And these cards are about 5+months out anyway, so this is just a poor attempt at ruining DAAMITs party. :shadedshu



No one ever said it was a functional product, not even hinted at by nVidia.  So yeah, everyone pretty much guess it wasn't a real card right away.  Did that dumbass have to write an entire article about it?  No, but he like to spin everything into a negative for nVidia.  

Mock-ups are a name of the game.  In an industry where looks matters just about as much as they do in the car industry, mock-ups are common place to give an idea of what the card will look like.  They never said it was functional, if it was functional, they would have been giving demos.  It is more likely that the functional models still look like shit, with non-retail cooling, just enough to get them working so the bugs can begin to be worked out.  And they probably didn't want to sacrifice the developement time by giving ot a sample, just to be eye candy at a conference.



mdm-adph said:


> If there's one thing this industry has taught us, it's to wait for a functional prototype.
> 
> We all remember the HD 2900 XT.
> 
> Could the G300 be Nvidia's R600?  Hot, heavy, and with not much better performance, costing far, far too much?



Definitely, always wait for a functional sample, or even better a retail sample with independent reviews.

It might have the hot and heavy part, but judging by the specs it will definitely have the better performance.



Meizuman said:


> Nvidia's Share Price Chart
> 
> 
> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/2883/tesafilm.png



Oh come on, I lost a lot of respect for you because of that picture...where's the duct tape and bubble gum?!?!?!


----------



## Edito (Oct 2, 2009)

Ppl can say wathever they want but i think nvidia will rock with the GT300 or FERMI... i like ATI but i realy think nvidia its realy something else... the way they cards works its simple better... don´t get me wrong its all about my experiences with booth cards...


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Oct 2, 2009)

Edito said:


> Ppl can say wathever they want but i think nvidia will rock with the GT300 or FERMI... i like ATI but i realy think nvidia its realy something else... the way they cards works its simple better... don´t get me wrong its all about my experiences with booth cards...



lol, I wish I had experiences with "booth" cards too.






Meizuman said:


> Nvidia's Share Price Chart



I did a printscreen on that:





See that peak? It's the 1st of October, when the card was shown.

See what happens next? That's people finding out about the fake...




Oops?


----------



## MAC292OH10 (Oct 2, 2009)

aj28 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if those are the type of benchmarks we begin to see from nVidia as the PR stuff rolls on. Problem is, those aren't GeForce numbers, they're Quadro numbers. Hell, even most Quadro customers don't care about that stuff... Unless they roll this chip immediately to the GPGPU crowd (which doesn't actually exist yet), they're going to have issues marketing this thing.



cant disagree with that...

although being a WX enthusiast, i would love to run my own daily WRF simulations(severe WX, winter WX, tropical systems) via Cuda/fortran(GPGPU)...just having trouble finding the resources to guide me in the right direction, if anyone has any infos plz share....


----------



## dir_d (Oct 2, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Mock-ups are a name of the game.  In an industry where looks matters just about as much as they do in the car industry, mock-ups are common place to give an idea of what the card will look like.  They never said it was functional, if it was functional, they would have been giving demos.  It is more likely that the functional models still look like shit, with non-retail cooling, just enough to get them working so the bugs can begin to be worked out.  And they probably didn't want to sacrifice the developement time by giving ot a sample, just to be eye candy at a conference.



Oh come on... This business isn't even close to the car business. You know people don't care what it looks like. Theres's absolutely no need to show a "mock up" of a Graphics card. The plain and simple fact is that Nvidia was trying to mislead people by showing off something that they don't have. They either didn't meet their deadline when they made the press release or wanted to steal ATIs thunder and its just not cool. I would have respected them more if they had something functional even if it was all black and had some crappy fan taped to it. They could have also did a full paper launch and made us wonder what it looked like and when they finally had pictures we would have been amazed.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 2, 2009)

well nvidia launchin a payment plan for these cards or what?  figure since it will not be until 2010 when we see them we might as well be on the hook better than fake cards being used to hint that nvidia thinks people are forgetting about them so they use these to try to stay on the radar somehow. even if they do come out this year, they will be so expsensive the average joe is just going to buy what he can afford unlss hes patient.. 

no such thing as bad publicity they say


----------



## largon (Oct 2, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/2883/tesafilm.png


You forgot to credit *saaya* at XS for the pic.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 2, 2009)

shevanel said:


> well nvidia launchin a payment plan for these cards or what?  figure since it will not be until 2010 when we see them we might as well be on the hook better than fake cards being used to hint that nvidia thinks people are forgetting about them so they use these to try to stay on the radar somehow. even if they do come out this year, they will be so expsensive the average joe is just going to buy what he can afford unlss hes patient..
> 
> no such thing as bad publicity they say



Yea really look how many people in this thread is like" oh how shiny im in love im gonna buy one for sure" Green camp did the job. Personally i dont like the way it looks but before i found out it was a fake i was quite impressed, now i feel like i got used.


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 2, 2009)

largon said:


> You forgot to credit *saaya* at XS for the pic.
> http://largon.wippiespace.com/smilies/poke.gif



Ah -- should've included saaya's caption to the image, too:



Meizuman said:


>



as you can see we added some nano-technology plastic tape, which is wrapped around the card, protecting it from super-charged alpha particles from outer space! *audience applauds*


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 2, 2009)

2% yield. 7 chips. why dont codename it  "bugatti"?

very humorous. they must do coke,somehow


----------



## Mistral (Oct 2, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> No one ever said it was a functional product, not even hinted at by nVidia....
> 
> Mock-ups are a name of the game.  In an industry where looks matters just about as much as they do in the car industry, mock-ups are common place to give an idea of what the card will look like...



The CEO holding it in hand and saying "this puppy here is 'Fermi'" was just a friendly jest...

Seriously though, I get what you're saying, but what excuse do they have for making such a low-grade (not to say piss-poor) mock-up? Surely they could've done better than that...


----------



## Binge (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks like nV is on the chopping block now.  Doesn't even matter if they release a product or not lol.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2009)

It was just retarded,they would have been better off saying they had nothing ready yet,it was just a retarded effort to trump ati.They could have showed cgi pics of what the real card would look like,people would have accepted that and they would'nt have got laughed at.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 2, 2009)

tigger said:


> It was just retarded,they would have been better off saying they had nothing ready yet,it was just a retarded effort to trump ati.They could have showed cgi pics of what the real card would look like,people would have accepted that and they would'nt have got laughed at.



Yeah, good point. A picture of the proposed design would be 100x's better than some prop.


----------



## Assimilator (Oct 2, 2009)

We all agree that this card is a dummy...my question is, what card did that PCB come from?

Given the fan hole, I'd assume it's from a 9800 GX2 or GTX 295 - except neither of those have dual SLI connectors, and this PCB definitely looks like it was fabricated with both of those connectors.

I have to say that I'm disappointed with nVidia. I've never had much respect for the smoke and mirrors BS that marketing people continually pull, and for nV to allow their marketing department to have their way with this "launch" is not a good sign. While I flat-out cannot believe the "2% yields" rumour, I do believe that nVidia are having a lot more trouble with GT300 than they're letting on.

All of which, of course, is good for ATI and the consumer. Until GT300 finally appears - and that will probably be after Christmas - ATI will rule the roost, which will hopefully pull more developers away from TWIMTBP and (of course) help ATI's bottom line.

ATI have done very well in this round of the "video card wars", and I applaud them. If I do buy a graphics card this year, it will be an ATI.


----------



## Meizuman (Oct 2, 2009)

largon said:


> You forgot to credit *saaya* at XS for the pic.
> http://largon.wippiespace.com/smilies/poke.gif



I found it on a Finnish website, that had news about this mock-up. Just a link amongst the comments. Had no idea about the "author" 

Edit: One thing no-one mentioned, was that they actually said to the photographers that it is just a mock-up...
http://forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?p=1343173#post1343173

Edit: From AnandTech:


> I asked two people at NVIDIA why Fermi is late; NVIDIA's VP of Product Marketing, Ujesh Desai and NVIDIA's VP of GPU Engineering, Jonah Alben. Ujesh responded: because designing GPUs this big is "fucking hard".


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 2, 2009)

From HardOCP news.:



> In a really pathetic display, Nvidia actually faked the introduction of its latest video card, because it simply doesn't have boards to show. Why? Because it didn't get enough parts to properly bring them up, much less make demo boards. Why do we say they are faked? If you look at the pictures, it is painfully obvious that Fermi cards don't exist.



Still can't wait for Nvidias cards.


----------



## Kitkat (Oct 3, 2009)

not even real http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15798/1/ PR to slow ati train. companies do it all the time. They are no where near done plus the low yeilds problem still apparently exist.


----------



## Bo_Fox (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm wondering if this did more damage than good to Nvidia's stock this month?

Stockholders probably like how Nvidia is optimistic enough to show a non-functional prototype, just to show what the overall card looks like, but to be caught red-handed in trying to fool us like as if we are such idiots and then confessing it later as a fake card...   

Personally, I think it hurts Nvidia overall to do this kind of thing.  At least they should have never allowed any close-up pictures to be taken of this fake card.

I do not think Nvidia is really that dumb to shoot itself in the foot for nothing.  Perhaps Nvidia is doing this to try to get ATI to be overly complacent for the following months (slacking off with their pending 5870X2 and 5890 launches) and then shock everybody with a hard launch of GT300 cards as early as December.


----------



## lemode (Oct 3, 2009)

i really like the chromed out look! Makes me wany to MOD my car and have acetate plate showcasing 2 chromed out PCs that the kids could PvP against each other on long drives on the little LCDs on the back of the head rest


----------



## jaredpace (Oct 4, 2009)

"cut along the dotted red line"

Look on the back of the card; what a lame ass thing to do.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 4, 2009)

its kinda like someone showing you a winning lottery ticket and getting you riled up then say you want this, then you get it and your happy, then you see the back of it and its fake


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Assimilator said:


> All of which, of course, is good for ATI and the consumer. Until GT300 finally appears - and that will probably be after Christmas - ATI will rule the roost, which will hopefully pull more developers away from TWIMTBP and (of course) help ATI's bottom line.
> 
> ATI have done very well in this round of the "video card wars", and I applaud them. If I do buy a graphics card this year, it will be an ATI.



The problem I have with that is I don't like rushed products.  The RV600 was rush, obviously for different reasons, but still rushed.  And it turned into a crummy product.  Rushed products aren't good products in the end.  The RV870 just smells of rush to me, ATi obviously pushed it through to get it out before nVidia.  The problem is that even after RV870's launch, nVidia is still in the lead.  So they can't rule the roost quite yet.  If they manage to get the HD5870x2 out before Christmas, then they will rule the roost, but not yet.  The GTX295 still outperforms the HD5870.

And you can't say they have done very good in this round yet, when the round has just begun.  You wouldn't say a boxer won the match before the second boxer even stepping in the ring, would you?

And my guess would be that the PCB is from an early prototype of the card, and it was modified to give an idea of the look of the final product.  This way they aren't showing something that looks nothing like the final product.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 5, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> The problem I have with that is I don't like rushed products.  The RV600 was rush, obviously for different reasons, but still rushed.  And it turned into a crummy product.  Rushed products aren't good products in the end.  The RV870 just smells of rush to me, ATi obviously pushed it through to get it out before nVidia.  The problem is that even after RV870's launch, nVidia is still in the lead.  So they can't rule the roost quite yet.  If they manage to get the HD5870x2 out before Christmas, then they will rule the roost, but not yet.  The GTX295 still outperforms the HD5870.
> 
> And you can't say they have done very good in this round yet, when the round has just begun.  You wouldn't say a boxer won the match before the second boxer even stepping in the ring, would you?
> 
> And my guess would be that the PCB is from an early prototype of the card, and it was modified to give an idea of the look of the final product.  This way they aren't showing something that looks nothing like the final product.



Wow I've never seen you say anything positive about ATI yet.


----------



## erocker (Oct 5, 2009)

Prototype PCB's don't have ROHS stickers and bar codes. Most likely not a Fermi PCB in any way. Nvidia hater here: http://www.semiaccurate.com/forums/showthread.php?t=853&page=8

In my opinion, the card was a complete fakery. Nothing more than to put "Nvidia shows next gen whatever" in the headines of the buisness page for their shareholders. 

As Binge posted in the other thread. The real Fermi: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1579097&postcount=207

Of course, when the card is actually released (and it will be) the point will be moot.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> As Binge posted in the other thread. The real Fermi: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1579097&postcount=207



what is this? a wired chip socket for industrial use in fabs?

btw. gtx 295 is a dual card, combined with all the problems, dual brings, will it be heat,noise, no space etc


----------



## AsRock (Oct 5, 2009)

Assimilator said:


> We all agree that this card is a dummy...my question is, what card did that PCB come from?
> 
> Given the fan hole, I'd assume it's from a 9800 GX2 or GTX 295 - except neither of those have dual SLI connectors, and this PCB definitely looks like it was fabricated with both of those connectors.
> 
> ...



I think it is the 300 model but they needed to re do it for one or more reasons and made it to the size they expect it to be.  Although looks like they might have the cooler ready .


----------



## inferKNOX (Oct 5, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> The problem I have with that is...


... you love nVidia absolutely and beyond reasonable comprehension, and would defend it to the death & beyond.

(just thought I'd finish that off with a more... direct statement of how you feel)


----------



## shevanel (Oct 5, 2009)

295 might still beat a 5870 but when the DX11 games start coming out, the gamers are going to want to play them, in direct x 11. nvidia says it will not help ati sell cards.. i think it will. there have been very few fun games out lately and when some new games come out people are going to want to ride the dx11 wagon to break the mononity


----------



## KainXS (Oct 5, 2009)

The R87X GPU itself was not rushed, the design for the cards were closed by the time the R700's came out, the problem is that ATI probably didn't spend much time optimizing the drivers before release. The R600 was kinda rushed though but the situatio was different, it was the equivalent of Nvidia Going from the G80 to the G92, pretty much the same GPU with optimizations here and there and a die strink and smaller bus, but the problem was the 2900XT had a problem with AA and ATI didn't notice it and it hit em in the face with the HD3800 series.

Even now the specifications for the R900 are closed but the card is not in production yet, with the R1000 GPU itself being currently in development.

The PCB in the picture is probably from a refused prototype of a PCB, could be from any of the 8 series and up, nobody will eva know.


----------



## inferKNOX (Oct 6, 2009)

KainXS said:


> ... the problem is that ATI probably didn't spend much time optimizing the drivers before release.



Driver optimisation is an ongoing process and unless there are show-stopping problems, have no reason to halt the product release. For initial drivers, the current Catalyst is letting the HD58xx perform pretty well and improvements on that will just be a welcome bonus.


----------

